# Teampartnerin für Craft Transalp 2012 gesucht



## -INGA- (26. November 2011)

Hallo!
Ich (38 Jahre) suche eine Teampartnerin für die Craft-Transalp 2012.

Ziel: mit Spaß (auch mit ein paar Fotos) und möglichst schnell in Riva ankommen, d.h. keine Kaffeefahrt, aber auch keine Hetzjagd.
Wer hat Zeit und Lust dazu? Vielleicht wohnst Du sogar ebenfalls in Bayern und wir können uns bei einer Trainingstour oder einem Marathon  kennenlernen?
Sportliche Grüße,
Inga


----------



## zestyfied (26. November 2011)

Hey Inga,
ziemlich cooles Inserat! Hoffe, dass du jemanden findest! Frauen sollten schön mal ihre Power zeigen, besonders im Damenteam. Bin zwar aus Bayern, aber ich glaub mir ist die Tour noch zu hart, eher ein Jahr später 
Wünsch dir aber ganz viel Erfolg, ein tolles Mädl zum Rennenfahren und ganz viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (28. November 2011)

Hallo Inga
Das sieht schon verlockend aus. Allerdings denke ich auch, dass es für mich wahrscheinlich zu streng ist. Hast du irgendwo Infos über Kilometer und Höhenmeter. Ich konnte die nirgends finden (oder bin einfach am Montag morgen noch nicht 100% wach )


----------



## Merida-Lady (28. November 2011)

Klingt sehr verlockend aber ich denke auch, dass es zu hart ist. 
Die genaue Strecke steht anscheinend noch nicht fest. 
Hier ist ein Link, weiÃ nicht ob es der Richtige ist.

http://biketransalp.bike-festival.de.dedi1569.your-server.de/index.php?id=304

DAS habe ich hier bei den allgemeinen Bedingungen gesehen:
ca. 600 Kilometer und 19.500 HÃ¶henmeter in 8 Tagen
und leider wÃ¤re das Startgeld fÃ¼r mich als Student nicht tragbar :-(
Startgeld pro Person: 650,- â¬ und pro Team: 1300,- â¬

Aber hoffe das Team kommt zustande und ich drÃ¼cke megamÃ¤Ãig meine Daumen fÃ¼r euch!!!! 

LG


----------



## -INGA- (29. November 2011)

Voraussichtlich werden es wieder ca 20.000 hm und ca. 600 km sein - so war es zumindest in den letzten Jahren. Bisher fand ich die Strecken technisch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll (viel Schotter und Asphalt, vor allem berghoch, kurze meist gut fahrbare Trails, selten Schiebepassagen). Diese Streckenwahl liegt anscheinend an der hohen Teilnehmerzahl.


----------



## Chrige (29. November 2011)

Das wären also dann im Schnitt ca. 75km und 2500hm pro Tag. Und das 8 Tage hintereinander. Nein, ich denke nicht, dass du mich nächstes Jahr als Partnerin haben möchtest . Ich denke, ich könnte das vielleicht knapp 2 Tage durchstehen aber nicht viel länger. Mein Ziel für nächstes Jahr sind Marathons etwa in dieser Länge. Aber dann eben nicht mehrere hintereinander. Aber das Jahr darauf wäre sowas dann schon einen Gedanken wert.


----------



## Merida-Lady (29. November 2011)

Nun ja sagen wir mal so, bei dieser Rechnung bleibt mir jetzt schon die Luft weg . Aber Gesetz dem Fall, dass du ein Sauerstoffzelt organisierst, welches neben uns her fährt, könnte man sich das überlegen .

Von dieser Kondition bin ich weit, ganz weit, entfernt. Respekt vor jedem der das schafft . 
Finde den Gedanken furchtbar reizvoll und ich bin mir sicher die Aussicht belohnt die Anstrengung....aber wenn man so fertig ist, dass man schon schwarz sieht bringt einem das auch nix . Hihi.


----------



## ]:-> (29. November 2011)

1800
3200
2600
1800
2300
3400
3200
1700
So sieht die noch nicht offizielle Strecke aus, siehe auch Transalp 2012 Thread hier im Forum.


----------



## 4mate (29. November 2011)

]:->;8973012 schrieb:
			
		

> So sieht die noch nicht offizielle Strecke aus, siehe auch Transalp 2012 Thread hier im Forum.


Uncool, hier zu schreiben ohne Link


> So,
> im TG Thread haben ja schon einige  geschrieben, wo man die inoffizielle 2012er Strecke ansehen kann. Ich  habe trotzdem erst lange gesucht, also hier findet man alle Etappen:
> http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com/
> Dann auf Touren > Tourenvorschläge > Events > Bike-Transalp > 2012
> ...


----------



## ]:-> (29. November 2011)

Hast recht, dann sollten wir aber den Link hier auch nicht vergessen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8972921#post8972921
So, jetzt sind alle Infos zusammen 
Vielleicht sieht man sich dann in Oberammergau!


----------

